# Whitetail 08



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ok here goes

I swathed until 5 :15 last night and decided that I needed a break so I told the Fiance that I was going hunting, she said ok( not sure what she wants now.......lol)

I got to my blind at 6ish sat there and waited until about 6:55 until i heard something moving in the bush. I kept hearing things coming through the bush but it was coming from the wrong side of my ground blind. Finally at 7 I peeked out of the blind and seen him coming towards me at 12 yards. The trail he was on comes with in 10 feet of my blind. Well i almost had a heart attack waiting for him to come past, he came with in 10 feet of me and as i tried to draw he bolted about 30 yards and stood there looking back at me. I sat still and waited for about 5 minutes before he decided to try to come back past me but further out. He was about 40 yards from me and angleing back towards me again, this time I came to full draw earlier. Unfort he must have heard or caught movement and held up at 40 yards for 3-4 minutes while I was at full draw. Finally he decided everything was ok and came walking past me at 23 yards I put my pin on him and squeezed the release off and got a double lung hit and the rest is history It has 9 scorable points on the right side and 5 on the left


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Trav, if I was wearing a hat, I'd take it off to you....thats awesome patience, and you've got a beautiful buck to show for it. Congrats...If it was me, I'd probably have started sweating and shaking after about 30 seconds of draw, and decided to take my chances on the longer shot whether it was good or not. Good on ya! That'll make a fine mount. TC:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats ..... nice buck :thumb:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats from Germany for a nice Buck.:darkbeer:
Thank you for sharing you hunting story.
What a fun to see that you had success.

Best Regards 

Cs


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

that really is a nice looking buck, way to go


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice,Congrats


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice buck!!! With the victory breast cancer arrows to boot!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Skinner's been huntin' everything with the B/C arrows. He tells me they're easier to find. I guess he must miss a lot! J/K Trav, good job on the buck!


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

*nice buck Travis*

Way to go Travis nice buck.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

*more pictures*

here is a couple more


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome Travis! Once again you shoot a great buck. Congrats from everyone at APA!


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*wow*

What an AWESOME buck
We call deer like that "gaggers" LOL
Congrats:77:


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

*First Blood*

Way to go!


----------

